

Show HN: My kickstarter for an ergonomic tablet accessory - jgu2160

Here is the link:<p>http://kck.st/14pxko9<p>Please show your love for it there or hate for it here. I like hearing everything.
======
chris_dcosta
I'm finding it difficult to say anything, without being insulting, and I
apologies because clearly you are young.

I spent years in product design and this would have been rejected even as a
sketch.

The product looks like an idea trying to find a problem, and even if this
problem existed for most people (which it doesn't) the design is over-the-top.
Any product like this should look and function as if it wasn't there, so that
it seems natural for the user, that it should be an extension of the device
and of the person, not a bulky add-on. It should feel like once you have used
it you wonder how you lived without it. But please don't waste any more time
on this idea, it's not solving a widely recognised problem.

In your designs think about refining every aspect of it until it looks good on
paper before you commit to a model or prototype. Think in 3D.

